# NWS & Liberty Media Rumour?



## Jhnlws (3 February 2005)

Stockbroker from Shaw Stockbroking Has rumoured that Libery Media was apparently purposely dumping large quantities of shares today to depress the price of NWS.. They are preparing for a possible takeover in partnership with another Media Company to avoid the poison Pill initiated by Murdoch.. Apparently if the takeover is done between two companies in partnership they will each be below the poison pill threshold which will not invoke it. Lets see what happens?

If this is true then News Corp Could run Like Crazy on any announcement of a joint Takeover


----------



## markrmau (3 February 2005)

Jhnlws said:
			
		

> If this is true then News Corp Could run Like Crazy on any announcement of a joint Takeover



A bit like King Kong shaking the tree to see what nuts will fall out?

I would be very happy if nws ran like crazy (NWS is my MUL), but surely the point of this whole poison pill thing was that a take over of this Delaware company would not require all shareholders to be offered a similar deal in the event of takeover.

Strange price action recently though.


----------



## RichKid (4 February 2005)

Maybe the rumour is just to help the share price as it hasn't reacted well to recent profit reports. After all it is just a rumour, you never know where the truth lies when it involves News Corp, and Murdoch isn't going to let go of control so easily. Just my opinion.


----------



## Warren Buffet II (4 February 2005)

Hi Guys,

I know there are talks between those two guys but I also believe that FOX move has put some pressure to the NWS share price. I was thinking to buy NWS below $23 but now I'll wait until around $20 something. It is just my thoughts.

---------------------------------------------
My posts are not recommendations (even when I rave about something). Always rely on your own research & judgement.


----------



## markrmau (5 February 2005)

Well, nws finished at high in sydney and is up 2% in NY. I have seen a lot of stocks like pmn and qan that initially dropped after releasing reports, but recovered quickly and went on to 10-20% gains. I am hoping nws will do the same, but nws has a lot of baggage attached to it and may not do the same.


----------



## JetDollars (5 February 2005)

Citygroup analysis still believe NWS will run to $26 base on fundamental research.

I think NWS will bounce back in the near future once all the bad gone away.


----------

